# Northwest shows



## Stephencaddock (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi just wondering if there are any shows or breeders meetings in the northwest area 2016 if not where is the closest and when


----------



## Stephencaddock (Sep 7, 2015)

Shows northwest


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Stephencaddock said:


> Hi just wondering if there are any shows or breeders meetings in the northwest area 2016 if not where is the closest and when


The only shows in the country now are at Doncaster, the first of which is in June. The APA killed all the other shows off with their scaremongering.


----------

